# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Sa here qe shkoj ne Bulqize

## albani1

SHikoj se si nje gjysh qe ka vdekur i kane vendos tek varri nje drite naten duke e quajtur njeru te mire dhe me vone pastaj e kthejne ate vend ne teqe ose tyrbe, dhe keshtu fillojne te shkojne aty njerez dhe falen dhe hedhin edhe lek.
Kjo me duket nje biznes fetar.
Ku nje familj qe ka pas nje plak te vjeter ne shtepi sepse ish baba i nanes ka vdek dhe ata te shtepise e kane fillu me e qujt njeri te mire duke bere biznes me te vdekurin dhe duke i ngritur nje teqe qe te afrojne njerezit dhe ti vijne aty qe te falen dhe te hedhin lek
Cme thoni per ket?

----------


## Bel ami

Keto duhen ndaluar.Kjo gje ska lidhje as e Bektashizmen dhe as me asnje gje tjeter.Eshte thest mashtrim me qellime prfitimi, si Misionaria Eleonore

----------


## mesia4ever

Krejt 'fete' jane genjeshtra, sidomos kur mision e kane parane dhe pasurine

----------


## udhetari

> Krejt 'fete' jane genjeshtra, sidomos kur mision e kane parane dhe pasurine


ketu futet ajo qe ti predikon ???

----------


## *suada*

> Krejt 'fete' jane genjeshtra, sidomos kur mision e kane parane dhe pasurine


A e din ti cfare pasurie ka Vatikani?

----------


## Matrix

Albani1 dhe Mesai4ever,

Neve si te krishtere nuk na takon te futemi neper komunitetet e tjera dhe te "ngacmojme". Ata kane traditat dhe kulturen e tyre, dhe nuk e kane njohur ende Jezus Krishtin.

Ne kemi shume gjera per te ndare me njeri-tjetrin ne lidhje me besimin tone ne Jezus Krishtin, dhe per t'ju folur per Te atyre qe kerkojne

Shpresoj te mos ma merrni per keq kete keshille  :buzeqeshje: 
Vellai juaj ne besen e Krishtit

----------


## albani1

> Albani1 dhe Mesai4ever,
> 
> Neve si te krishtere nuk na takon te futemi neper komunitetet e tjera dhe te "ngacmojme". Ata kane traditat dhe kulturen e tyre, dhe nuk e kane njohur ende Jezus Krishtin.
> 
> Ne kemi shume gjera per te ndare me njeri-tjetrin ne lidhje me besimin tone ne Jezus Krishtin, dhe per t'ju folur per Te atyre qe kerkojne
> 
> Shpresoj te mos ma merrni per keq kete keshille 
> Vellai juaj ne besen e Krishtit


Jam dakort ashtu eshte me vepra ndahet ungjilli ne rradhe te pare por desha te dij a kane informacion mbi kete gje apo jo dhe nese kane cfare jane duke bere per te sepse jane nje popullate e tere qe po mashtrohen atje dhe perfitojne te tjere mbi kurrizin e tyre dhe keta te forumit duhet ta dijne nese nuk e dijne megjithate nese4 atyre nuk u palqen kjo qe kam sjelle le te thone vete dhe le te fshijne mesazhin.

----------


## albani1

> Keto duhen ndaluar.Kjo gje ska lidhje as e Bektashizmen dhe as me asnje gje tjeter.Eshte thest mashtrim me qellime prfitimi, si Misionaria Eleonore


A besoni vendet e shenjta apo jo?
Dhe a mendoni se duhet me e kthy nje varr ne vend te mire ?
Dhe a mendon se duhet me e kthy ne teqe?

----------


## Explorer

Keto gjera ne fene Islame jane rreptesisht te ndaluara.
Per fete tjera, nuk e di.

----------


## ocean

> A besoni vendet e shenjta apo jo?


Përshëndetje i nderuar albani1,

Xhamia e Heramit në Mekë ku në mes ndodhet Qabja, Xhamia e Profetit a.s. në Medinë, Xhamia El-Aksa në Jerusalem. Sa e di unë këto vende konsiderohen nga të gjithë muslimanët të shenjta.  Por këto vende nuk adhurohen.  Ne besojmë në adhurimin e vetëm Një Zoti, Unik, që nuk ka partner, dhe që nuk lind kë dhe as nuk është i lindur.





> Dhe a mendoni se duhet me e kthy nje varr ne vend te mire ?


Po qe se është vend i keq pse mos të bëhet i mirë? :buzeqeshje:   Por të vdekurit nuk adhurohen, me sa e di unë atyre zakonisht mund tu këndohen salavatet (Lutje që të jenë në paqen dhe mëshirën e Zotit) 




> Dhe a mendon se duhet me e kthy ne teqe?


Mos qofsha gabim teqe do të thotë shkollë.  Nuk mendoj se varri ka dicka të përbashkët me shkollën.

Kalofshi mirë

----------


## ganimet

KJo gje eshte jo e mire fetarisht ku edhe pengameri yne ka ndalu nji gje te till ku thot mose beni si ata para nesh ,mose ngritni varre ku do te behen adhurim se vetem Allahu gj.l.h duhet adhuru .

----------


## albani1

Vendet e mira i ben prezenca e Zotit dhe vendet e keqia nuk eshte se ka por kur njerezit bejne vepra te keqia ne ate vend ka nevoje te ndryshojne njerezit dhe jo vendi.

Perendia mund te jete kudo jo vetem ne nje vend Ai nuk eshte i lidhur ne nje vend por mund ta adhurojme Ate kudo. Edhe ne shtepite tona.

----------

